
What's the Biggest Rails App? It Doesn't Matter - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/whats_the_biggest_rails_app.php
======
delz
They're just reblogging the real article, which is more interesting:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=200947>

